# IV med push rates for the IV bolus station



## waffleiron (Dec 29, 2010)

For the IV Bolus station, how fast should you push each of the medications that you may encounter in the station (atropine, furosemide, D5, epi, etc)? For the life of me, I can't find the rate for 0.5mg atropine for a bradycardia, just the frequency and max dose (q 3-5 mins to a max dose of 3mg.)


----------



## skd2488 (Dec 30, 2010)

push atropine slow


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 30, 2010)

skd2488 said:


> push atropine slow



Actually, atropine should be pushed quickly to avoid reflex bradycardia per NR.


----------

